# Pictures of a SP Semi-Streamlined Daylight P-10 Pacific for a new project



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm trying without any success to locate pictures of SP's (3) Semi-Streamlined Daylight paint P-10 Pacific's for a project.

Any help and or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael,
If you are talking about 2484-2486 try this link.
http://espee.railfan.net/sp_steam_p-10.html

http://gelwood.railfan.net/sp/sp-s2484ac.jpg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Paul, 

Yes, those are the three that were streamlined and as I understand it painted in Daylight livery for the San Joaquin Daylight. I'm trying to find pictures of them in the Daylight colors and to verify the streamlining and or semi-streamling as depicted in the pictures you link too. 

Many thanks, 
Michael


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael,
One more.
http://www.yesteryeardepot.com/SP2485.JPG


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure about prototype pics, but there's an HO brass model on Ebay right now. The picture clarity isn't the greatest, but you might be able to glean some useful information from them... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-Brass-SP-P-10-4-6-2-GPM-%232485-SJ-Daylight-NEW_W0QQitemZ260545911670QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20100202?IMSfp=TL100202204004r30481


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Paul, 

That's a great picture thanks.... 

RW, 

That is indeed one of three SP Daylight Pacific's I'm trying to complie documentation thereof. Thanks. 

Michael


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael,
Note the different placement of the number boards between the model and the prototype. The model is also correct. S.P. also did the same thing with the GS4's at different times.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rwjenkins on 04 Feb 2010 01:31 PM 
Not sure about prototype pics, but there's an HO brass model on Ebay right now. The picture clarity isn't the greatest, but you might be able to glean some useful information from them... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-Brass-SP-P-1...4004r30481 
Like e-bays that Richard shows, you can look at our Ho PSC Brass P-10 next time you are over Michael.. It in the Brass case.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Noel, 

Do you have an Atlantic 4-4-2 in Daylight paint too? 

Michael


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Michael.. No ..Only Daylite colorsI have, its the one showing skirted and I have one unskirted. I use to have one Atlantics ( 4-4-2) SP. Black and a SP. T-31 in Black, also a GS-5 Daylight w/ roller bearings, but sold them when I got in to Garden R. R. Howard has my Brass GS-5 now if you want to see that one.


----------

